# i'm single but not gay



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry for posting here but a brief observation i see a lot of single people wanting to have babies .. i thought i was alone .. i can have children naturally but i'm single .. i don't see that changing anytime soon but i want children so opt for embryo donation at AVA i'm going through this whole process along however i don't mind it i can't imagine focusing on anything else right now . i want this so bad. i can't wait to hold that little boy ..i'm getting so emotional right now  well that some of my thoughts .. i'm confident by the end of next year i will have a bun in the oven


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi lisa

welcome to FF.

if you dont mind me asking why are you having embryo donation when if you dont have fertility probs?  couldnt you just use donor sperm and IUI or IVF?

its very emotional wanting to have a baby isnt it?  

have you found the singles thread?  there are lots of lovely ladies there who are single and having treatment or having babies.

good luck!  aimeex


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi guys thanks for the love as i said b4 i'm going through this process all by myself no family no friends .. i'm determine to see this to the end..

lisa


----------

